# a couple of noid phrags for the experts



## Tara (Sep 20, 2021)

I bought these two at our first foray to an English flower show, very happy with my purchases but wonder if anyone can suggest who they are.
first off.


phrag noid 1 by Tara Rerrie, on Flickr



phrag noid by Tara Rerrie, on Flickr

and the second one.



phrag pink noid 1 by Tara Rerrie, on Flickr

TIA


----------



## Kalyke (Mar 14, 2022)

So many of these two types look so much the same!


----------

